# Working out my F-minor chord pattern



## Ulterior Motif

There's an idea of a common-time 2-bar pattern in F minor in my head, and the chords I have are Fmin7, Emaj7, Dbmin7, Bdom7, Fmin6, Amaj, F#min7 and Cdim. I'm trying to figure out in which sequence they would work best without any dissonance, plus with the fifth chord in the sequence obviously working as a downbeat. Not to mention whether any chords need to be changed for the pattern to stay in my intended key. Can anyone help, or am I just having a musical blind spot?


----------

